# 5110 Vs. Frog Morton



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

McClelland describes this tobak as similar to Frog Morton. To those who have tried both: How do they compare?


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

??? I was gonna ask this question.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Aquinas said:


> ??? I was gonna ask this question.


Looks like someone beat you to it! . . . . . . . Three years ago! :bolt::bounce:


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah it was funny I almost asked the question. Then searched "McClelland 5110", and sure enough. haha


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Lets hope we don't have to wait another three years before we get some answers.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha yeah no kidding.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I like all the 4 Frogs, and 5110 somewhat less so. Maybe the bulk has less age? And I suspicion that the Frogs have a little sumpin added to them.

hp
les


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

You mean a "special" sumpin? No wonder that frog is always so happy


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Different grades of tobacco perhaps?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i wish i could get Frog Morton by the pound!! 100g cans just dont do the trick. I go through way too many of em.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Koby-have you tried 5110? If so, I'm assuming it doesn't cut it.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Why don't they do the frogs in bulk?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fear of warts.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Fear of warts.


ound:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

MarkC said:


> *Fear of warts.*


*Yea warts on the tongue how bad would that feel.* Can't say that I've tried the frogs or as you say the 4-frogs and need to see what its all about---any of you frog-gigers need any Tambo??????


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i havent tried 5110 yet. But Frog Morton is my daily smoke and I go through about 100g every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> *Yea warts on the tongue how bad would that feel.* Can't say that I've tried the frogs or as you say the 4-frogs and need to see what its all about---any of you frog-gigers need any Tambo??????


No need to send any Tambo in return but I can send you a sample of FMATP if you want to try it. Very nice blend IMO. PM me your address and I'll send it out to you.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> No need to send any Tambo in return but I can send you a sample of FMATP if you want to try it. Very nice blend IMO. PM me your address and I'll send it out to you.


You sure--I do have plenty---Anyone you know that would like some LMK...PM sent!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Do the other FM blends or 5110 have the same little oriental flavor kick to them? I can taste it best when i slowly blow the smake out my nose. Man I love that flavor though.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Can someone compare the two plz?


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I've only smoked FM on the Bayou but have smoked a lot of 5110. I looked up both on my ratings spreadsheet and I liked 5110 better than FM o.t. Bayou. The Frog is a little more "refined" and loads a bit better as the 5110 seems more coarse and "stemmy". Based on price/value, 5110 wins, hands down IMO.

Other Balkans I've smoked and liked (before I became mostly a va/vaper smoker) are P.S. Balkan Supreme, Pirate Kake, C&D 081 and all of these are "value" tobaccos. The one lat. tobacco I've kept in my cellar is the Balkan Supreme.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

More input would be great!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

have tried both frog morton and frog morton across the pond. I prefer the syria latakia to the other. I do also enjoy Wilderness, which has both types of latakia


----------

